
Elon Musk Defends Role on Trump Advisory Board. Read His Full Text Explanation - endswapper
https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/288731
======
fullshark
No thanks, but I'd rather have sensible voices advising the president than
not.

------
kafkaesq
The only proper response to such a hare brained and destructive "policy" like
the immigration ban is not to "offer suggestions for changes". But to demand
its immediate reversal -- along with a profuse apology and an offer of
compensation to those adversely affected by this profound betrayal of trust.

~~~
endswapper
I would prefer what you described, and I imagine it feels good to verbalize
it. However, demanding that the President do anything simply isn't reality.

If I am reading him correctly, I agree with fullshark, in that we are better
off if intelligent, rational people are advising the President.

Kalanick's withdrawal was news to me, and I find that disappointing.

~~~
kafkaesq
_However, demanding that the President do anything simply isn 't reality._

It's OK if we differ on whether one should attempt to constructively influence
the current administration, or not.

But I have to strongly disagree with you on the other half of what you're
saying. If your rights are being trampled, or the physical well-being of your
loved ones is being directly threatened -- as is the case with those being
denied access to health care, or who find their long and meticulously planned
applications for asylum are suddenly throttled -- then yes, _demanding that
their rights and physical well-being be protected_ is the only responsible and
dignified course of action you have available.

And on top of that -- it's the only way people have ever won and safeguarded
their rights, throughout all of history.

~~~
endswapper
That's simply not true. The voice of the people is powerful and important, but
demands are not and should not be how we win or protect rights.

Constructive discourse with rational minds wins and protects. Demands, without
discourse, context or leverage, can be counter productive and can completely
derail productive discourse.

~~~
kafkaesq
_Constructive discourse with rational minds wins and protects._

Do you suppose that the LGBT community ultimately won their rights through a
patient campaign of engaging their opposition through debate clubs, paid
advertisements and letters to the editor? Or through actions like this:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stonewall_riots](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stonewall_riots)

The moment a police baton cracks your head is the moment you can be pretty
sure that the time for "constructive discourse" \-- and for patiently "asking"
for your rights -- has ended.

~~~
endswapper
The LGBT community have won partial rights and their pursuit of rights is
necessary and ongoing. I'll point to silly, counter-productive efforts in
North Carolina for an obvious example of why it is necessary and ongoing[0].

Repealing the Defense of Marriage Act[1] and granting rights for same sex
marriage[2] has done more for the LGBT community than any riot, or act of
violence, or demand, ever has, or ever will.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bathroom_bill](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bathroom_bill)
[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defense_of_Marriage_Act#Repeal...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defense_of_Marriage_Act#Repeal_proposals)
[2] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Same-
sex_marriage_in_the_Unite...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Same-
sex_marriage_in_the_United_States)

~~~
kafkaesq
Agreed, riots aren't necessary anymore -- but that's only because you're fast-
forwarding by nearly 50 years. The anti-DoMA movement, the bathroom bills and
all the other modern wins are but the culmination of a decades-long process.
The prevailing opinion on the LGBT community is that they never would have
gotten anywhere near to where they are now (or at least never would have
without an unacceptably long wait) without Stonewall (or some similarly
cathartic moment).

That is, without a moment when those affected came forward to not just demand,
but to _claim and assert_ their rights when the situation called for it.

------
MrZongle2
Key quote: _" I understand the perspective of those who object to my attending
this meeting, but I believe at this time that engaging on critical issues will
on balance serve the greater good."_

Engagement: amazing how this has suddenly become controversial. What's the
_productive_ alternative? A temper-tantrum?

